# Thinking about moving :(



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Could you switch her board to stall board and just never keep her in?
Honestly I'd just move. Bad care is not worth whatever not I'd get frm socializing.

I don't see why she wouldn't be "allowed" a blanket. It's your horse. If you want a blanket on her then put one on her. A BO telling me what I can and cannot do with my horse is a deal breaker. Inadequate food and water is a deal breaker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 35391 (Jul 18, 2012)

" DancingArabian; A BO telling me what I can and cannot do with my horse is a deal breaker. "

My hubby keeps telling me that. He says "She's your horse. Why can't you do with her what you want?" 

I guess I like the room and the tranquility of the barn the most. I'm usually the only one out there - but the people that are there are great company when they are out. 

There is a farm about 12 minutes from my house that offers full care board. They can bring my horse in for meal times and keep her out the rest of the time. I can blanket my horse in the pasture, there is clean water supply, they have shelters in the pastures too, and they can supplement my horse for me if I need it (which we do have one thing she isn't getting now because she's on pasture board). I've been out there and of course, no place will be perfect to anyone, but I've been contemplating it. There are loads of trails, which I would love! An arena with jumps, a real round pen (not two put together to form a small temporary pasture). It's more of a working farm environment.

Thanks for your thoughts DancingArabians. Perhaps I should give the other place a call.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep, sounds like you need to give them a call. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## ad37 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Think I need to move for my horse*

It's a hard situation.
I've been at my yard for years but have recently bought a new horse. Things didn't go too well in the early days and I have had SO much support of the yard manager with my youngster. However now winter has kicked in I feel we've hit a brick wall. There's no winter turn out and I really don't think this suits my young horse. His temperament has changed totally, he used to be so docile and laid back, now he seems on edge and will spook at almost anything (nearly kicking me in the head yesterday) which is putting me off riding him. I know he just wants to be let loose in a field to buck and run and be a horse, and I feel that it's not fair on me to expect him to behave under the saddle. 
I really don't know what to do as I don't want to unsettle him by moving yards when we have only started to get going with our riding in the last 6 weeks. However we have bonded so would he be OK to move as long as I was still with him and kept his routine the same? 
Help please!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have had the horses at the same private farm for 6 years. This past year things have started to go really down hill. Horses were out 3x in two weeks. Fence didn't get fixed just shut the horses out of that pasture, which meant I had to start feeding hay early. Then we brought Linus home and it went from bad to horrible. I moved Linus just two days after arriving. Sold Tango due my health and I am moving Cheveyo to join Linus by the end of the month. I can't bring Linus back to this farm and not leaving Cheveyo alone. 

good luck in your decision!


----------



## rrock129 (Jun 27, 2012)

I also recently was on the fence about whether or not I should move my horse from a boarding facility that had both really good things and less-than-ideal things going for it. I ended up moving him and I am super glad I did.

If you move and it doesn't work out, you can always go back.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

It sounds like the barn you found would take much better care of you horse, I'm very surprised that your current barn own won't give the horses fresh water. That's a deal breaker for me, good luck with your decision!


----------



## Tiamo (Oct 16, 2012)

I would move, that pond is a huge deal breaker. The barn closer to you sounds a lot nicer


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Other issues aside, the dirty water is reason enough to move. It could be toxic. Check this factsheet from the Alberta Government. 

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/faq7171


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It seems like you care about your horse quiet a lot. Therefore, you would agree with me that your horses well-being, safety and quality of life should always come first. So, which barn do you think your horse would be put first at? I'd say the second one - she'd be in a cleaner and healthier environment that meets your needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have seen horses get salmonella from a filthy pond. I have a pond that I let horses drink from in the summertime, but it is clean and nice. Green with bird turds is a deal breaker.....


----------



## 35391 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts! It has really helped me out with this decision. Unfortunately, I have not yet to moved her. But after riding her the other day, I am determined to move her. I realize the current conditions she lives in is not only unhealthy for her body, but also unhealthy for her mind. I called the other barn and went over there to talk to the owners about moving my horse to their farm. One of the owners is actually an equine vet tech and works with a very respected vet in this area. She is going to have her vet come out and test and treat my mare for possible bacterial infections. They also said she will be watched like a hawk the first few weeks. They are also willing to help me out in any way I need, whether it's checking on my mare at midnight or assisting with her training. I'm so excited and feel at so much peace knowing I'm taking my horse to such a caring and professional farm. So Feb 1 is the day my mare will be going to her new home.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

glad you will be moving.. Scummy nasty pond = disease . 
The BO may not have wanted to deal with a blanket, loose buckles, taking it off and on . 
I spread manure over my pastures, but not with the horses in the pasture and then water it in. It makes a good fertilzer and it is good for this clay soil. 
The manure cannot just build up without being disced in or watered in.


----------



## 35391 (Jul 18, 2012)

Moved! It seemed like the day would never come! When I went out to the pasture to get her, she was very sluggish. Poor girl was out in the freezing rain all night (without shelter OR a blanket), then was drying off in the cold wind.  Her coat was still damp underneath. She was standing in a puddle of fresh rain water drinking from it. I was so happy to be getting her the heck out of there!!! As soon as she got to her new farm, she went into her stall filled with fresh shavings, and a bucket of fresh water and dried off. The owner who's a vet tech took a sample of her manure to work and found that she was indeed very full of worms. She was surprised she had no toxicity. She had to do the power pack and have her manure tested again before she can go out to her pasture. I'm so glad we moved now. I love my horsie very much and want the very best for her. She's in a much better place now


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It is just as well for her sake that she stays in waiting for all the worms to clear. At least she will be warm and dry. Poor baby. I'm glad you got her moved.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I just saw this thread and am so glad she moved! That old place sounds yeurchh. And 12 minutes from home is REALLY positive. You will be so glad of that.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh poor baby...so glad you moved her before she got really really sick!! Sounds like you moved to a wonderful barn. That other barn sounds really really terrible! Sometimes barn owners are not horse people and have no business running a boarding barn!! Believe me I speak from experience!!!


----------

